

Apple fans' tight pants are bending the iPhone 6 Plus - NicoJuicy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwM4ypi3at0&t=62s

======
NicoJuicy
Perhaps a better link (updated thread title) :
[http://www.dailydot.com/technology/iphone-6-plus-
bendgate/?f...](http://www.dailydot.com/technology/iphone-6-plus-
bendgate/?fb=dd)

